# Art > Art & Art History >  is art a feeling or a meaning?

## cacian

art is an image and should we interpret it we should see another image different from the one it sets out to give if not better.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Its a meaningful feeling or a meaning that gives feeling depending one what wall you are looking at. Does that make sense?

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

I think it includes both of meaning & feeling because it is drawn firstly through mind to be applicable thing i.e. to have meaning

----------


## cacian

> Its a meaningful feeling or a meaning that gives feeling depending one what wall you are looking at. Does that make sense?


I does. would you say a feeling is the same as a meaning in that they go together?

----------


## cacian

> I think it includes both of meaning & feeling because it is drawn firstly through mind to be applicable thing i.e. to have meaning


an art with a meaning is an art with a feeling? can they be separate?
can you look at a picture and say I understand.
then look at another and say I do not like it?

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

No, not in this way. This is indeed an interlaced sophisticated process.
Can I draw my emotions such as anger, sadness, and happiness?
However, philosophers tried to find a solution into understanding meaning they were disable to offer the reasonable idea that could be applicable.........you see!
Keep with me in these easy questions:
If someone looks to the mirror and sees the changing over his face, can't he recognize whether he is ill or he is healthy?
Can't we expect sometimes the behavior of someone whether he is aggressive or peaceful one just when we look over his outer reflecting expressions?
it is mere questions either can be credible or not, however, if we excluded the sixth sense.
Don't you believe if I say that sometimes the thought does lead us to uncover the reality!

----------


## cacian

> No, not in this way. This is indeed an interlaced sophisticated process.
> Can I draw my emotions such as anger, sadness, and happiness?


you could but why would you? you could talk about it instead. silenced thinking/feeling is unreforming moving but unchanging.



> However, philosophers tried to find a solution into understanding meaning they were disable to offer the reasonable idea that could be applicable.........you see!


a meaning is just an idea that occurs when one is thinking about something he or she sees/hears.




> If someone looks to the mirror and sees the changing over his face, can't he recognize whether he is ill or he is healthy?


a feeling tells you you are well not well. looking in the mirror to find it only boosts it and it stops there.



> Can't we expect sometimes the behavior of someone whether he is aggressive or peaceful one just when we look over his outer reflecting expressions?


you can tell by someone's behaviour that they are this or that but sometime the behaviour does not apply to the thinking process. they do not match always.



> it is mere questions either can be credible or not, however, if we excluded the sixth sense.
> Don't you believe if I say that sometimes the thought does lead us to uncover the reality!


I am not sure thinking on its own works as a stimulus to uncovering reality. it needs a stimulus. 
take art for example an image that draws on sympathy pity anger stimulate the mind to think the same but then it does not do anything else. it makes you feel but does not necessarily make you think. once the mind have seen it it learns to keep there in art form behind a frame. and the person upon which this effect has been bestowed learns to do the same. to keep his or her feelings unspoken and framed within themselves.
to me art need to set ideals to a level in order to minimise feelings and increase understanding meanings.
art that tells you is better then an art that shows you.

----------


## free

Art is an emotionally navigated meaning. Does that make sense?

----------


## cacian

> Art is an emotionally navigated meaning. Does that make sense?


a navigated meaning?
do you the meaning is different from one to another?

----------


## free

> a navigated meaning?
> do you the meaning is different from one to another?


Art uses emotions as a way to come to its essential meaning. It counts on emitions to lead it towards the meaning it wants to express.

----------


## ronaldodupah

Art is a feeling that may at times may be hard to explain.

----------


## Sido

I believe a feeling or collection of feelings comes first. Then we associate a meaning to this feeling, which is how our mind connects with what we see. This meaning being unique to each person can be difficult to explain to another, but it is what allows us to enjoy or detest a work of art.

----------


## HCabret

Art is whatever you want it to be.

----------

